# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Σταντ-παιχνιδότοποι. >  Λούνα πάρκ για κοκατίλ

## Anestisko

[IMG]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]
[IMG]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]
[IMG]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]
[IMG]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]
[IMG]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]
[IMG]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]
[IMG]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]
[IMG]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]
[IMG]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Πολυ ωραιο! Μου αρεσει..  :winky: 

Πες μας λιγα πραγματα για τη καταστευη.. το κοστος, τι ξυλα χρησιμοποιησες, ποση ωρα σου πηρε κ.ά.!

----------


## CreCkotiels

καλα...ενταξει τελειο......πραγματικα....!!!!εχ  ω και εγω πειραματιστει και εχω φτιαξει ενα "λουνα παρκ" αλλα για τα μπατζι μου......!!!!!!! Μπράβο.......  :Happy0065:  αν θελετε να το δειτε επειδη ειμαι  σχετικα καινουριος ειναι στο αλμπουμ μου οι φωτογραφιες......!!!!!!!

----------


## CreCkotiels

καλα...ενταξει τελειο......πραγματικα....!!!!εχ  ω και εγω πειραματιστει και εχω φτιαξει ενα "λουνα παρκ" αλλα για τα μπατζι μου......!!!!!!! Μπράβο.......  :Happy0065:     φωτογραφιες......!!!!!!! αυτο ειναι το μικρο μου δημιουργημα....προχειρο αλλα βολικο....!!!!!! το δικο σου πραγματικα αν δεν ελεγες πως το εφτιαξες εσυ και εβλεπα μονο φωτογραφιες... θα ελεγα πως ειναι απο μαγαζι....!!!!!Τελειο.......... μπραβο ....!!!!!!!!  :Happy0065:

----------


## Naylia

Πολύ όμορφο!

----------


## lagreco69

Ανεστη πολυ ωραιο το παρκο που εφτιαξες. βεβαια θα ηταν καλυτερα αντι για στικ να κρεμουσες ενα τσαμπι κεχρι Σενεγαλης.  :wink:

----------


## DimitrisPas13

παιδιά πολύ ωραίες οι κατασκευές σας..είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα τις λατρέψουν οι φτερωτοί σας φίλοι

----------


## kostas0206

Aνεστη φανταστικο το παρκο σου!!! Σιγουρα θα το τιμησουν τα μικρα σου!!!  :Happy0065:

----------


## maria ps

πολύ ωραίο!!! γεια στα χέρια σου

----------

